
Why Are Voters Angry? It’s the 1099 Economy, Stupid - Apocryphon
https://newrepublic.com/article/132407/voters-angry-its-1099-economy-stupid
======
snissn
The tagline of the article is

"But none of the presidential candidates is offering a solution for the
growing millions of independent contractors without social safety nets."

But Bernie Sanders is running on a platform of single payer healthcare which
would provide social safety nets to all people regardless of their employment
status.

~~~
maxharris
Bernie Sanders is also proposing the biggest income tax increases. Two people
working non-manager tech jobs would be paying an extra $15-20k per year under
Sanders. That's just crushing for people that have done everything right and
are trying to save for a downpayment on their first home, for some runway to
do a startup, for their children's education, for their retirement, or to help
take care of their aging parents. No thanks!

~~~
beat
To be fair, they would also be freed of the health care costs that are
currently well above $10k/year for your example couple.

~~~
maxharris
And, to be fair, they would also be deprived of the last shred of choice left
in health care. Want a second opinion under that system? Prepare to pay the
doctor under the table (at the risk of criminal prosecution), or stand in line
until you feel better.

If health care is ever going to be truly available to all, it's going to be
through the same means and rules that gave us the iPhone. (Unfettered pioneers
are left free to pay high prices at first, then economies of scale bring
prices on that new innovation to ever-lower levels. Let me count the ways
_that_ is not the case in health care today!)

~~~
lordCarbonFiber
Most consensus is that normal market forces don't work very well for health
care for a variety of reasons. Firstly people are notoriously terrible in
predicting what coverage they might need (so any choice offered becomes of
nebulous utility right off the bat). Secondly, because of the nature of health
emergencies, most people are not in a good condition to investigate their
options at the time of care. You can spend months researching the optimal
smart phone for your budget and use case, you spend the same amount of time on
looking into your cancer treatment you'll end up in the same place as Steve
Jobs.

For the average consumer, demand is very inelastic when it comes to ~not
dieing~ and availability of information + expertise to evaluate said
information is sparse. Single payer is the far more efficient solution for
everyone except the middle men profiting off the current system.

